# Looking for Rat Breeders in Hanover PA



## Marauder-babies4 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi I’m looking for a good rat breeder(s) in Hanover or York PA. I’m not sure what to look for with a good breeder and any advice would be appreciated. 
Also I’m not sure if this is the best forum for this sorry if it’s not.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Here's a breeder red flag list I hope it helps: Rat Breeder Red Flags List


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi, I live in PA and got my rats from Totes for Realz Rattery in Tamaqua. May be a bit of a hike for you, but it's worth it for a good breeder. I found her through the AFRMA breeder list. AFRMA Members’ Breeders’ List

There are others that may be closer to you. Good luck!


----------

